# 18" Budapest.... Rare??



## 2010blackonblack (Mar 28, 2010)

Can someone show me a Passat lowered with Factory 18" budapest wheels?? I have the hardest time even finding a pic of the wheels other than looking in my driveway. They can't they be that rare?


----------

